# Maine Eastern Railroad cutbacks



## CHamilton (May 16, 2013)

I thought there was already a thread on this, but I can't find it.

There was an announcement a while back that the Maine Eastern was cutting back on its schedule this summer, but that it was still going to run one round-trip a day on the weekends. So I made a reservation for the end of June.

However, I got a call this morning that they won't be running on the day I picked (although their web site hasn't yet been updated). The person I spoke with said there were no availabilities between June 26 and July 10. I didn't think to ask her whether they were sold out, or whether they won't be running at all during that period. So if you're planning to take their excursion this summer, you'd better book soon.


----------



## TimePeace (May 16, 2013)

Does the one roundtrip they plan to offer run between the times of the two Downeaster trips to/from Brunswick? I'd assume so.

Let me know when you have your plan in place, and maybe I can get down to Rockland (about a 40 min. drive from here) to say hi that day.


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Aug 1, 2013)

THIS THREAD IS FROM MAY OF THIS YEAR, but I've been calling Maine Eastern to book a r/t between Brunswick and Rockland in what is now this month (August), but have only gotten a recording to leave my name and number, and they have not called back.

Their website claims service starts Wednesday, August 21 and runs through October 12, with service Wednesday to Saturday, leaving Brunswick at 10:00 AM, and departing Rockland at 3:00 PM.

Has anyone tried 'lounge class?':



> As a special treat, consider upgrading your ticket to our lounge class, leather captains chairs, where you'll have a front row seat to some of Maine's most breathtaking seascapes from our expansive windows.


I'm beginning to think "What a way to run a railroad." 

Any information would be appreciated! :hi: Thanks!


----------



## CHamilton (Aug 1, 2013)

I suspect that Maine Eastern is busy dealing with this. As far as I can tell, Maine Eastern had no part in the Lac-Mégantic disaster, but I bet they're feeling the pressure anyway.



> Maine transportation commissioner asks five freight railroads to share parked train practices
> Following an executive order issued by Maine Gov. Paul LePage on July 9 to review freight-rail transportation safety in the state, Maine Department of Transportation Commissioner David Bernhardt has asked five freight railroads operating in the state to review and submit best practices for the securement of parked trains.
> 
> The state actions are in response to the Montreal, Maine & Atlantic Railway's (MMA) deadly derailment that occurred July 6 in Lac-Mégantic, Quebec. Bernhardt made his request in letters sent to MMA, the Eastern Maine Railway-Northern Maine Railway, Maine Eastern Railroad, Pan Am Railways and St. Lawrence and Atlantic Railroad.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Aug 2, 2013)

Why are they cutting service? Huge losses?


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Aug 2, 2013)

I suspect you might be right Charlie. That, and the bloom is off their pax service.

But I have to say that when the only way to buy tickets is over the phone - and then they don't answer the phone or call you back - it doesn't do much for ridership. :wacko:

The other thing I'm drawn to experience in the greater Brunswick area is the Maine Maritime Museum in Bath, so if Maine Eastern is a bust, at least I'll have something to do to keep me out of trouble.


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Aug 2, 2013)

I just got through to ME and have bought my tickets! 

This year there is no premium 'lounge car' service, nor is the food service car serving food, though it will be along for the ride.


----------



## Nathanael (Aug 3, 2013)

The Davy Crockett said:


> I suspect you might be right Charlie. That, and the bloom is off their pax service.


You would think that connections from the Downeaster could make a big boost if they could manage to arrange it right. Though it sounds like they're having problems arranging a suitable schedule.
People who take excursion trains *do* tend to prefer to go by train!


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Aug 4, 2013)

Nathanael said:


> The Davy Crockett said:
> 
> 
> > I suspect you might be right Charlie. That, and the bloom is off their pax service.
> ...


You bet that's right! Most railfans are bummed out that tourist trains don't connect to Amtrak, and the excursions must lose loads of business to it.


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Aug 27, 2013)

I rode the Maine Eastern from Brunswick to Rockland and back last week and it was a great time. The food service/lounge car 'Penobscot Bay' was a pleasure to ride in. No food service, but I had a great time in it consuming my own food and coffee, while watching rural Maine roll by and 'shooting the breeze' with the conductor and volunteer 'train host.' 

In talking to them I understand why they cut back to one r/t a day. Two round trips required two crews and there was low ridership on the first run to Brunswick and last run to Rockland, but I still say *RIDE IT WHILE YOU CAN*!


----------

